

Lambda in Java maybe only in 2016 - Mitt
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Java-8-is-likely-to-be-delayed-into-2014-1845292.html

======
dottrap
Meanwhile as Android continues to gain marketshare and developers, more and
more Java developers will have to ignore Java 7 and Java 8 features, to
maximize chances of code reuse since Android is indefinitely stuck on Java 6.

